
Silicon Valley Engineers Pledge to Never Build a Muslim Registry - __derek__
https://www.buzzfeed.com/nitashatiku/never-again-tech-pledge
======
ddp
Yeah, right. Just like we're not going to cooperate with government agencies
to spy on our own citizens under secret laws and secret courts.

------
manishsharan
I hope and pray history does not repeat itself .
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_and_the_Holocaust)

------
patrickg_zill
They won't have to... all the web-bugs and web-beacons will allow them, in
combo with Facebook/Google/SMS/phone-call data, to determine with a very high
degree of accuracy who is Muslim and who is not.

It's almost as if no one ever heard of "dual use" technology before.

------
drewrv
This is a nice symbolic gesture I suppose, but there already is a muslim
registry, and a prominent member of team trump sits on its board.

------
greydius
Less competition for Oracle.

------
craigmcnamara
Software is made by other people in other places too!

------
throw7
Pretty sure an NSL and the accompanying gag order will disallow them from
speaking out publicly.

I'm wondering though, what exactly is the "incoming administration’s proposed
data collection policies"?

------
exabrial
Government registries for otherwise law abiding citizens is counter to the
Constitution. You shouldn't have to be in a registry to: fly on an airplane,
own a firearm, or worship a certain way, and the government has been
expressively prohibited from doing so (unlawful search and seizure).

We need to stop letting special interest activists weaken this foundation.

------
gumaflux
Or Palantir

------
forgottenpass
Oh, how reassuring. They'll commit to principle when it helps them thumb their
nose at the other political team, but privacy is still out them window when it
conflicts with business goals, right?

